# sumvision cyclone



## goldie_32 (Oct 24, 2009)

hey peeps my sumvision cyclone cant be seen by my computer or laptop although it was working fine yesterday. although i can still play all my programs which are on it on my tv.


Does any1 have any sugestions about this problem???

many thanks

goldie


----------

